# دعوة للتعارف من اجل تبادل الخبرات



## mohabd28eg (22 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......... تحية طيبة وبعد ......
حرصا على التواصل الجيد فيما بيننا وإنطلاقا من 
قوله تعالى " وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم " ... 
دعوني أوجه لحضاراتكم هذه الدعوة:

أرجو من جميع مهندسي الأجهزة والمعدات الطبية المتواجدين هنا في الملتقى أن يكتبوا هنا الإسم والتخصص و أي معلومات أخرى ...... للتعرف على بعضنا البعض ... وشكرا

حتي ينفع بعضنا البعض اكثر واكثر

أدعوكم أخواني المهندسين المتخصصين في هذا المجال أو العاملين فيه بأن تشاركوا معنا بآرآئكم ومشاركاتكم الفعالة في منتدى قسم (الهندسة الحيوية الطبية والمنظومات - جامعة القاهرة)


----------



## mohabd28eg (22 أكتوبر 2009)

م.محمد عبدالله
أجهزة الغسيل الكلوي ماركة جامبرو وفرزينيس


----------



## قانعة (29 أكتوبر 2009)

م.قانعة
مهندسة اجهزة طبية خبرة سنتين بس عندي طمع اكون مهندسة شاطرة:12:


----------



## zima zima (1 نوفمبر 2009)

عبد العظيم حسين
مهندس صيانه الكترونيات البورد للمنيتورزmonitors


----------



## Eng.bassel (3 نوفمبر 2009)

عضو هيئة فنية في قسم الهندسة الطبية في جامعة دمشق
متخصص في هندسة المشافي وإدارتها والوقاية الإشعاعية ضد أشعة x التشخيصية مع معلومات عامة عن تجهيزات العمليات والعناية المشددة


----------



## eng Roby (6 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
م: رحاب
مينى مهندسة طبيه
اقصد لسه طالبه
جامعة القاهرة​


----------



## المتميز جدا (7 نوفمبر 2009)

تحيه هندسيه علميه
م. محمد سعدون 
اختصاص اجهزة طبيه عامه و( انا افضل اجهزة الاسنان والاجهزة المختبريه)


----------



## konooo (8 نوفمبر 2009)

م عبدالفتاح حسن 

اختصاص اجهزة تخدير وتنفس صناعى


----------



## lion86 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

م / محمد عمر 
مهندس اجهزة طبية بس لسه متخرج اتمنى ان استفيد من خبراتكم واتعلم منكم ولكم منى جزيل الشكر على هذه الفكرة وجزى الله خيرا القائمين على الموقع


----------



## الجالدق (8 نوفمبر 2009)

حمود السريحة 

من المملكة العربية السعودية

فني أجهزهـ طبية عامة

متخرج من سنتين وإلى حد الآن عاطل عن العمل 

دخلت هذا المنتدى لكي أنمي مهاراتي

ومن هذا المنطلق أشكر كل القائمين على على هذا 

الصرح العلمي الهائل

من مشرفين ومراقبين وأعضاء

لكم جزيل الشكر والإمتنان


----------



## biomed (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*المهندس الفلسطيني*

المهندس تميم جابر 
فلسطين

Bsc Biomedical Engineering
Biomedical technician - Service & operating
.Net C# MCSD 
MCSA
Cirtificate : 
Philips - US
Ventilators - various
Patient monitoring - various
diathermy - Olympus / valleylab
Mobile xray - various
Cathlab + heomodynamics - philips
mammography - Siemens
CR - fuji/philips
Medical technicia:
ECG-Ergometers-ECHO-Holters
Ventilators
Perfusion - CCP -Chief
ICU-Anesthesiology
Gastro
lasers - surgical
Jobs
Head of biomedical eng dpt - private hospital
Director for outdoors projects
PACS administrator


----------



## نيرفانا (24 نوفمبر 2009)

م.سلافة 
ماجستير هندسة طبية جامعة القاهرة


----------



## نضال الحجة (26 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم جميعا رجاء حار بحث يتعلق بجهاز (magnetotherapy device) لازمني ضروري جدا وانا مشكور للجميع......................


----------



## فداء (27 نوفمبر 2009)

م.فداء جعافرة خبرة خمس سنوات في مجال المختبرات الطبية /مشرفة مختبر اجهزة طبية ومجسات محبة جدا لتخصص الاجهزة الطبية /فلسطين


----------



## basel2003 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

الدكتور باسل نحاس
خبرة عدة سنوات في مجال تطوير واداة المشافي


----------



## ahmedghazi (29 نوفمبر 2009)

م.احمد غازي عبدالكريم
جمهورية العراق/مدينة كركوك
مهندس كهرباء وحاليا متعين بشركة صيانة وتجهيز اجهزة طبية بس ما عندي خبرة طويلة بهذا المجال واشكر جميع القائمين على المنتدى المبارك


----------



## ymmb (1 ديسمبر 2009)

م. يوسف 
سوري الجنسية متخرج من جامعة مصر للعلوم و التكنولوجيا لعام 2008
و اقيم حاليا في المملكة العربية السعودية - أعمل على أجهزة التخدير و التنفس الصناعي و أجهزة و حدة العناية المركزة إضافة إلى أجهزة الأنف و الأذن و الحنجرة و أجهزة الأعصاب التشخيصية منها والجراحية


----------



## التراس (2 ديسمبر 2009)

محمد التراس
السنة الاخيرة معهد فنى صحى قسم صيانة اجهزة طبية
حابب المجال زى عنية وشاكر القائمين ع المنتدى ع هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## عامرتكنولوجية (11 ديسمبر 2009)

م/عامر صالح من العراق اختصاص هندسة الانتاج والمعادن


----------



## akramnazer (13 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
م. أكرم الناظر
اختصاص أجهزة مخبرية
اتمنى ان نعمل مع بعضنا لرفع المستوى العلمي لدينا
:31:-------:30:---------:10:---------:75:-------------:20:-------


----------



## eslamsaad (13 ديسمبر 2009)

انا اسلام سعد: اولى هندسة طبية جامعه القاهرة واتمنى استفيد من خبراتكم


----------



## waleed20067 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

وليد
رابعة طبية اكاديمية الشروق


----------



## المورد القريب (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*المملكة العربية السعودية - عرعر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .
في البداية أريد أن أشكر القائمين على هذا المنتدى من مشرفين وأعضاء الذين ربطوا الكفاءات من المهندسين في العالم العربي وأن قسمتهم الحدود فأمكنتهم بعد الله سبحانه من تبادل الخبرات فيما بينهم فلهم مني التحيه والسلام وهذه أول مشاركة مني أسال الله أن يوفقني في القول والعمل فأن اصبيت فمن الله وحدة وأن أخطأت فمن نفسي والشيطان وأستغفر الله سبحانه. 
م . سلطان مشعل العنزي

أختصاصي أجهزة طبية أفضل أجهزة التصوير الطبي ( MRI,X-RYAND etc)
:28::28:


----------



## مهندس محمد هرمل (18 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخوكم محمد هرمل خبره فى اجهزه طب وجراحه العيون ماركه اليابانيهtopconوماركه الايطاليه opticon
واعمل فى الشركه الفاطميه بمصر


----------



## شرف هاشم (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شرف هاشم 
فنى صيانة اجهزة طبية مصرى ادرس هندسة بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية وبشكر كل الاعضاء والمشرفين فى هذا العمل الرائع ودائما بكون موجود وبحمل كل الملفات لدراستها وبجد اصبح عندى خبرة علمية كبيرة جدا فى مجال الاجهزة الطبية من خلالكم جزاكم الله خير


----------



## Sameer AL-Shanti (23 ديسمبر 2009)

سمير الشنطي 

طالب في جامعة مصر للعلوم والتكنولوجيا 

اتنما ان استفيد واقوي مهاراتي منكم


----------



## عاطف لافي الرشيدي (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ابو رواسي 
من السعودية وتخصصي اجهزة طبية عامه دبلوم ولسع ما تخرجت الان اطبق تدريب ميداني 
وارجو من الاخوان والاخوات اللي في مصر حاب اكمل عندكم في هندسة طبية ان تزودوني معلومات عن دراستكم والمبلغ واسم الجامعة لاني اول ترم ابدرس على حسابي


----------



## zergoumedical (25 ديسمبر 2009)

حمزه عمار من الجزائر مهندس الكترونيك أملك مجستير وأحضر دكتوره في معالجه إشاره القلب أعمل منذ سنتين في الصيانه الطبيه تخصصي تصفيه الكلى ،المونيتورس، المخابر، الإنعاش ..............................إلخ


----------



## majdee (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مجدي الحربي طالب جامعي أدرس هندسة صناعية وأنشاء أصير مهندس في المستقبل دعواتكم لي بالتوفيق وأشكر القائمين على المنتدى الحلو مرة بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## قسوم (26 ديسمبر 2009)

م. قسوم زاهد 
مهندس اجهزه طبيه (اجهزه المختبرات عامه )


----------



## trytoknowwhoiam (28 ديسمبر 2009)

محمد 
بكالوريوس هندسة معدات طبية - بيوالكتريك
عاطل حاليا وما زلت ابحث عن عمل
السعودية


----------



## lemaar (29 ديسمبر 2009)

_ليمار_
_بعدي بقول يا هادي_
_انا طالبة هندسة طبية حيوية_
_محتاجة افهم كل شئ في هذا المجال عشان لمن اتخرج اكون ملمة بكل شئ_
_بدرس جامعةsust
_


----------



## jaber al atar (1 يناير 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

جابر العطار
فني اجهزة كهربائية وموتورات
دخلت مجال الاجهزةالطبيه جديد من سنتين وتخصصت في اجهزة الاسنان والتعقيم
ومن هذا النطلق اشتركت في الملتقي طامعا في الاستفاده من خبرات وعلم الساده المهندسين والاعضاء
 
وجزاكــــــــــــــــــــــم الله عنا خيرا:30::30::30:


----------



## وليد الطراونة (4 يناير 2010)

*الدكتور المهندس وليد الطراونة*

الى ليمار
ان شاء الله اكون قادر انه افيدك في توضيح ما تطلبين من امور ولكن في البداية ارجو منك توضيح ماذا تطلبين من معرفة فهل ابداء من الصفر ام لديك معرفة معينة وتريدين الاستكمال من عندها 
ارجو التوضيح حتى اعرف من اين ابداء معك وعلى اية حال يمكنك الاتصال مع اصحاب الموقع لمعرفة عنواني لتسهيل عملية الاتصال اذا كان الموضوع يحتاج وقت طويل ويحتاج ان يبداء من البدايات 
والله الموفق دائماً


----------



## aborass (5 يناير 2010)

مهندس محمد الغامدي جدة 
ماجستير صيانة اجهزة طبية من جامعة اشوورد في امريكاء


----------



## aborass (5 يناير 2010)

قانعة قال:


> م.قانعة
> مهندسة اجهزة طبية خبرة سنتين بس عندي طمع اكون مهندسة شاطرة:12:


 

اشعر بالفخر ان فية مهندسة تحب العمل في مجال الهندسة لاني كنت في الصين لدورة فوجدت ان معضم الزملاء من السيدات الذات ابدعن في التعامل مع الاجهزة بطريقة اتمناء ان مثلك يكثرن ويتعلمن المزيد في هذا المجال الشيق ولخبرتي الطويلة 25 سنة لن ابخل باي معلومة تفيدك

م / محمد الغامدي جدة مستشفى الملك فهد


----------



## وليد الطراونة (5 يناير 2010)

*الدكتور المهندس وليد الطراونة*

تحية إليك اخي محمد الغامدي 
ارجو بداية معذرتي في الاستفسار فيما اذا كنا التقينا سابقا في السعودية او امريكا او دبي 
وكلماتك تدل على حسن اصلك ومعدنك الطيب اسال الله التوفيق لك 
وخبراتك في الهندسة الطبية مدة 25 عام لابد من الاستفادة منها وارجو من الزملاء الاعضاء طرح الاسئلة اليك للاستفادة من هذه الخبرة الطويلة وخاصة في السعودية حيت يعلم الجميع ان مستوى مهنة الهندسة الطبية قد وصلت إلى مراتب مشرفة لنا جميعا 
شاكرا لك تفضلك بالمشاركة راجيا منك التواصل و من طرفي فاني وكرئيس للجمعية الاردنية للهندسة الطبية و اول مهندس طبي في الاردن ( خريج عام 1977) ساكون إلى جانبك داعما والله الموفق


----------



## م التحبو (5 يناير 2010)

م عبدالقادر 
انا من ليبيا 
ماجستير هندسة طبية 
واعمل فى مجال الالتراسوند والاكس راى والسيتى
بس خبرتى بسيطة


----------



## وليد الطراونة (5 يناير 2010)

الاخ م عبدالقادر المحترم 
تحياتي اليك 
صراحتك عالية بالاعتراف اولاً ان الخبرة لديك بسيطة وانت تستحق الاحترام لهذه الصراحة لابل تستحق التقدير و التعاون معك وهذا مهم جدا لأي مهندس ان يعرف ان المعرفة و الخبرة ليس لها حدود وانت ياخي عبد القادر لابد وان الله سيوفقك في سعيك للحصول على الخبرة العالية 
اخي عبد القادر انا اعمل في مجال الهندسة الطبية منذ اكثر من 32 عام وقد عملت في كافة مجالات الهندسة الطبية ( تخطيط المستشفيات , ضبط الجودة للمعدات الطبية ,إدارة الصيانة للمعدات الطبية, صيانة المعدات بمختلف انواعها من ابسطها إلى اعقدها , تدريس الهندسة الطبية في الجامعات , تدريب المهندسين و طلاب الجامعات, بيع وشراء الاجهزة ,اضافة إلى العمل في مجالات التصنيع و التقييم للمعدات الطبية والاعمال الاستشارية وغيرها من المجالات
ورغم بلوغي سن الخامسة و الخمسين و الحمد لله دائما الا اني لازلت يوميا اطالع كل جديد واستغل وقتي في اكتساب مهارات جديدة من ما هو متوفر في النت وفي الكتب والمؤتمرات وغيرها من المراجع ولكن اكتر الخبرات التي اكتسبتها في حياتي العملية كمهندس صيانة للمعدات كانت من زملائي الفنيين و المهندسين الاقل خبرة مني في كثير من المجالات ولكنهم كانو اكثر خبرة مني في مجال تخصصهم من هولاء كنت اتعلم الكثير وانقل ما اتعلمه عندما تحين فرصة لنقله للطلاب او المهندسين 
وهذا خط وطريق لنشر المعرفة و العلم وادعوك اخي الكريم ان تاخد الخبرة حتى ممن هم اقل مرتبة منك فلا عيب في ذلك و ان تنقل هذه الخبرة بعد تجربتها إلى من يحتاجها فتكون قد اديت واجبك امام الله بالعلم النافع ان شاء الله 
لك كل الاحترام والتقدير مني و ادعو لك بالتوفيق وانا متاكد من انك بما لديك من صراحة ستصل إلى اعلى مراتب المعرفة في هذا التخصص واني على استعداد لخدمتك بأي شكل تراه وفقك الله والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## aborass (5 يناير 2010)

وليد الطراونة قال:


> تحية إليك اخي محمد الغامدي
> ارجو بداية معذرتي في الاستفسار فيما اذا كنا التقينا سابقا في السعودية او امريكا او دبي
> وكلماتك تدل على حسن اصلك ومعدنك الطيب اسال الله التوفيق لك
> وخبراتك في الهندسة الطبية مدة 25 عام لابد من الاستفادة منها وارجو من الزملاء الاعضاء طرح الاسئلة اليك للاستفادة من هذه الخبرة الطويلة وخاصة في السعودية حيت يعلم الجميع ان مستوى مهنة الهندسة الطبية قد وصلت إلى مراتب مشرفة لنا جميعا
> شاكرا لك تفضلك بالمشاركة راجيا منك التواصل و من طرفي فاني وكرئيس للجمعية الاردنية للهندسة الطبية و اول مهندس طبي في الاردن ( خريج عام 1977) ساكون إلى جانبك داعما والله الموفق


 
سعادة الدكتور وليد 0 شكرا على اسلوبك الجيد ولي الشرف ان نكون مع بعض في هذا المجال الجيد ونتبادل الخبرات والمحاورات التي نستفيد منها ونحقق الافضل لنا وللغير 0 وبحكم عملي في المستشفيات في امريكاء والباحة وجدة طول هذة الفترة ورغبتي وحرصي على كسب المزيد من صيانة الاجهزة الطبية داخل المستشفيات بمختلف انواعها وحبي الشديد في ذلك وهوايتي القوية التى جعلتني 
استمر في هذا المجال الجميل الذي فية امر عظيم يسعد النفس عندما يكون المريض والطبيب بحاجة الى الجهاز لاتمام عملية العلاج لة فتخيل باللة عليك عندما تشاهد هذا وانت في غاية السعادة بانك اجتهدت في صيانة واصلاح هذا الجهاز لهذا المسكين الذى هو بحاجتة وكما تعلم ان الاجهزة الطبية لايمكن ان يستغنا عنها في المستشفيات والمستوصفات والعيادات 0 فهيا ياسعادة الدكتور الى الامام وما يخدم المريض المسكين والطبيب المحتارالذي لايستطيع الوصول لنتيجة العلاج الا بالجهزة الطبية ونا معك على طول والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## bio-engineer (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م \ حازم 
هندسة معدات طبية 
واتمنى ان اكون لي في السفت وير


----------



## seyammm (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

انا عضو جديد بالمنتدى و اسمي ابراهيم صيام

سنة خامسة هندسة معدات طبية ب جامعة عجمان 

يعني لسا بقيلي 4 شهور و اتخرج:7::7::14:

شكرا على هالمنتدى الروعة


----------



## e.tareq al saqqa (7 يناير 2010)

م.طارق السقا
مهندس اجهزة طبية خبرة سنتين (Electrosurgical unit)من شركة ERBE
(INJECTOR) من شركة (MEDRAD)
(WASHER) للتعقيم من شركة (BHT)
(AUTOCLAVE) من شركة (MMM)


----------



## sam007sam (7 يناير 2010)

دائما الحكماء يقولون : اسأل من ان بها خبيراااااا.... وعليه أتطلع للمعرفة من خلال ااطروحات زملائي لمتواجدين
كذلك ومن نفس مجالي أبحث عن مساعدة ودعم بعناويين شركات تنقيب نفطيه للتعاون معهم في دراسة مناقصات وتنفيذها


----------



## مهندس على عويضه (7 يناير 2010)

م. على عويضه
حاليا وحدات الأنف والأذن والحنجرة ماركة أنتر ميد العالمية
وأجهزة رسم القلب ماركة ميدى جيت


----------



## مهندس على عويضه (7 يناير 2010)

على فكرة يا جماعة المهندس يقدر يتعلم أى تخصص فى الأجهزة هو الموضوع بس محتاج شوية جد وأجتهاد 
ربنا يوفقك الجميع


----------



## أبوعوض وغرام (8 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الررحمن الرحيم 

اول اهنيكم علىا المنتدىا الرائع واكثر من رائع ايضا

وانا عضو جديد هنا وباامس الحاجه لكم وابي استفيد منكم

اخوي مهندس محمد الغامدي والنعم فيك بصراحه انا باامس 

الحاجه لك وابي استفيد من خبرتك انا طالب وعلىا وشك التخرج 

باقي لي شهرين علىا التخرج وبصراحه مشروع التخرج حقي تعبت

ولم اجد فيه شي هو ((جهاز التعقيم الجاف )) صناعه فرنسيه ياليت

يالمنهدس محمدالغامدي تساعدني وياليت تعطيني ايميلك اتمنىا الرد

وايضا المهندس وليد الطراونه والمهندس طارق السقاء واي مهندس 

تخصصه اجهزة التعقيم انا محتاج المساعده ياليت تفيدوون والاهم 

المهندس محمد الغامدي انتظر الرد منكم 

تقبلوا مروري اخوكم / أبوعوض وغرام


----------



## aborass (12 يناير 2010)

أبوعوض وغرام قال:


> بسم الله الررحمن الرحيم
> 
> اول اهنيكم علىا المنتدىا الرائع واكثر من رائع ايضا
> 
> ...


 




*أخي العزيز لم استطع أن افهم طلبك في جهاز التعقيم الجاف وما تريده *

*وسوف أوضح لك بعض محتويات الجهاز 0 يتكون الجهاز من *

*1-حاوية توضع فيها الأشياء التي تحتاج إلي تعقيم*

*2- سخان كهربائي *

*3- حساس حراري *

*4- ساعة توقيت *

*5-ساعة معايرة لدرجة الحرارة *

*6- افيوز *

*7- كيبل كهرباء*

*8- باب محكم للجهاز*

*9- فتحتين تهوية بغطا تحكم *

*10- عازل حراري*

*11-مفتاح تشغيل*

*12-أرفف*

*وهي مختلفة الأنواع والأشكال والأحجام ومنها بالبخار والجاف *


----------



## eng.myahya (14 يناير 2010)

م/ محمد يحيي خريج 2004
متخصص فى اجهزة العمليات والعناية المركزة


----------



## بانا (16 يناير 2010)

مهندسة اجهزة طبية بانااا
وحابه اكون مهندسة احسن 
احب اتقان العمل على اجهزة النواظير والتعقيم 
بس اذا ممكن سؤال لاخوان اريد اكمل دراسة ماجستير باختصاصي 
اتمنى تفيدوني بهذا المجال 
وشكرا الكم على هذا المنتدى الجميل


----------



## مهندسه طبيه 12 (17 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اسمى لجين لسه طالبه فى السنه الثانيه اتمنى افيد واستفيد
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م عبلسسسس (19 يناير 2010)

م محمد نبيل
خبر باجهزه الرعايه والعمليات


----------



## trytoknowwhoiam (23 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخباركم 
عندي سؤال موجه خصيصا للمهندسين العاملين وليس العاطلين
انا اليوم صار لي 8 شهور ادور على عمل ما فيه شركه الا ورحتها وارسل لهم السيرة الذاتية 
وبعد انتظار طويل جاء يوم المقابله 
وقعد الرجال يسال اسئله غريبة فياريت تعطوني امثله للاسئله اللي يسئولها في المقابلات


----------



## يوسف زيادة (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
م يوسف زيادة 
مهندس اجهزة طبية \الأردن 
أجهزة ,Ultrasound, patient monitor,defibrillator, ECG, fetal monitors ماركة PHILIPS
أجهزة surgical tabels and lightes ,steam sterilizers وكالة STERIS
أجهزة C-pap, Bi-pap وكالة RESPIRONICS
أنا حديث التخرج لكن دخلت سوق العمل خلال فترة الدراسة


----------



## T.bader.m.g (31 يناير 2010)

بدر القرشي 
المملكة العربية السعودية من جدة 
فني اجهزة طبية 
طبعا متخرج جديد وجاري البحث عن العمل وإن شاء الله انه نلاقي شغل 
واتمنى من الجميع إذا احد عنده فرصة عمل يقدر يساعدني فيها يكون من الشاكرين علماً انه انا غير سعودي . 
تحياتي لكم جميعاً وإلي شارك في الملتقى .


----------



## T.bader.m.g (31 يناير 2010)

بصراحه صح كلام الاخ إلي ماله اسم انه لو احد عنده اسئلة متوقعه عند المقابله الشخصي يفيدنا ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## Saleemtaha (31 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عضو جديد في المنتدى
أنا مهندس إلكترون 
أحب أن اتعلم عن الاجهزة الطبية
اتمنى أن أجد عندكم ماأبحث عنه
أشكر القائمين على الموقع الرائع


----------



## يوسف زيادة (1 فبراير 2010)

*أسئلة مقابلات العمل*

السلام عليكم
يعني موضوع المقابلة الشخصية هو موضوع مهم ، ومن المهم انو الشخص يسوق نفسه بأحسن طريقة ممكنة .
الحمد لله قدرت احصل على أكثر 100 سؤال بسألوهم في المقابلات ، و أرفقتهم مع المشاركة 
للمزيد من التفاصيل 
زوروا الرابط التالي:
www.cvonly.com


----------



## المورد القريب (7 فبراير 2010)

مهندس / سلطان العنزي 
أخصائي أجهزة طبية أميل لأجهزة التصوير الطبي والتنفس الصناعي
في المملكة العربية السعوية


----------



## esoo_crazy2 (21 فبراير 2010)

سلمى 
اولى هندسه طبيه


----------



## abc211 (21 فبراير 2010)

المهندس علي بادي رئيس قسم الهندسة الطبية الحيوية في مستستشفى احد المدينة المنورة يرغب التعارف الختصين


----------



## عبدالحميد الشحي (23 فبراير 2010)

طالب معدات طبيه 

أتمنى استفيد منكم


----------



## akkhafez (23 فبراير 2010)

Eng.Ahmedkkhafez
steam streilizers and CSSD equipments


----------



## الموصلية (24 فبراير 2010)

الموصلية مهندسة اجهزة طبية وعندي خبرة سنة 
اتمنى اكون مهندسة شاطرة بجميع الاجهزة


----------



## صعب تفهمنى (24 فبراير 2010)

> _الرشيد الامين
> سودانى الجنسيه
> فني اجهزه طبيه عامه
> المملكه العربيه السعوديه
> ...


----------



## م.اخت النشاما (28 فبراير 2010)

م.اخت النشام ..

لسا طالبه في هندسة المعلوماتيه الطبيه الحيويه...
من المملكه الاردنيه الهاشميه...


----------



## عبدالله صوص (3 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم أجمعين

تشرفنا


----------



## أبوتركي الشقراوي (18 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ,,
أخوكم م/ هشام ... مهندس أجهزة طبية حيوية من المملكة العربية السعودية ..
أود الاستفسار عن كل مايتعلق بترصيص غرف الاشعة ؟؟

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## muhammad6 (20 مارس 2010)

*Muhammad Mhajna*

B.Sc student of biomedical engineering

:85:


----------



## Nabil Makhamreh (21 مارس 2010)

Engineer Nabil Makhamreh- I am Jordanian Engineer working in the United State of America, for the past 14 year I have been working as Director of Biomedical
(Clinical) Engineering in Various Hospitals
م٠ نبيل مخامرة مهندس اجهزة طبية اعمل امركيا ١٤ سنة رئيس قسم الهندسة الطبية في عدة المستشفيات


----------



## رفيق توفيق (21 مارس 2010)

*دعوة لتيساس للتعارف من اجل التبادل الخبرات والمفيديه الى الجمعى المهدسين*

:59::63:<P>بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   احب التبادل الخبرات والمعلومات وتحديت من اكبر المهندسين واصغر المهندسين الذين يتم الخروج الحياة ومن المعاونه والمساعدهمن اخوتهم والحترم الذى يفهمالمتعلم واصحاب الهتدسه وصحاب الحاصل دراجة الماجستير وصحاب حاصل شه

```

```
ادة الدكتورة الهندسه </P>


----------



## رفيق توفيق (21 مارس 2010)

*دعوة لتيساس للتعارف من اجل التبادل الخبرات والمفيديه الى الجمعى المهندسين*

:19::86::58:<P>بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   احب التبادل الخبرات والمعلومات وتحديت من اكبر المهندسين واصغر المهندسين الذين يتم الخروج الحياة ومن المعاونه والمساعدهمن اخوتهم والحترم الذى يفهمالمتعلم واصحاب الهتدسه وصحاب الحاصل دراجة الماجستير وصحاب حاصل شهادة الدكتورة الهندسه </P>


----------



## aliobaidan (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم .....
أنا أخصائي المختبر
تشرفنا اخواني / أخواتي


----------



## م.جلايطه (24 مارس 2010)

خليل جلايطه طالب هندسه طبيه سنه 5


----------



## ابوعامر بن عامر (25 مارس 2010)

أ. عامر
ماجستير هندسة طبية 
باحث مواد حيوية 
مركز بحوث الاحياء البحرية - ليبيا


----------



## ابوعامر بن عامر (25 مارس 2010)

استكمالا لفكرة التعارف الشخصي, فانني اقترح وضع قائمة بالمؤسسات العلمية (الاكاديمية و البحثية ) ذات العلاقة بالهندسة الطبية.


----------



## rania.elmamlouk (25 مارس 2010)

*أنا مهندسة سنة أولى خبرة*

:77: 
مرحبا بكل المهندسين البيوطبيين أنا مهندسة رانيا أحمد خريجة جامعة القاهرة قسم الهندسة الطبية وأعمل فى مجال الأجهزة الطبية بإحدى المستشفيات الكبرى بمصر ولكن خبرتى عام واحد فقد وأطمع جدا جدا فى الاستفادة من خبرات جميع مهندسي المنتدى لكى أصبح مهندسة شاطرة ويارب يكون هذا التعارف فاتحة خير علينا كلنا


----------



## ابوعامر بن عامر (29 مارس 2010)

أبوعامر
ماجستير هندسة طبية
باحث مواد حيوية
ليبيا


----------



## eng.mostafa hasan (29 مارس 2010)

* م. مصطفى ابو حسن
اجهزة تعقيم و مختبرات و اجهزة طبية*


----------



## engr_mohammed (17 أبريل 2010)

engr.mohammed salah
اجهزه غسيل الكلى والمختبرات والاكسجين


----------



## engr_mohammed (17 أبريل 2010)

وقل ربى زدنى علما
م.محمد صلاح
الاجهزه والالكترونيات الطبيه والحيويه


----------



## medapp (28 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم.
م.محمود العبو 
سوري الأصل.(نقابة حلب للمهندسين).
أختصاص:الأجهزة الطبية و التقنية الحيوية و الأنظمة.
مقيم و أعمل بمجال صيانة و بيع الأجهزة الطبية بروسيا الإتحادية.

انشاء الله أقدر أفيد الزملاء و أستفيد منهم.


----------



## mahmoud100147 (2 مايو 2010)

إن شاء الله ربنا يوفقك ما دام فيه طموح


----------



## حودة حسن (3 مايو 2010)

اريد الدائرة الكهربية لكرسى الاسنان


----------



## بو عبدالملك (9 مايو 2010)

م.محمود عبدالله (الميم دي حلوة)
طالب على أعتاب الجامعة ومن عاشقي تخصص المعدات الطبية
أتمنى أستفيد منكم إخواني حتى أسلك هذا الطريق
وبصرااااااااااحة أنا خايف منه


----------



## خالد ابوزرد (12 مايو 2010)

خالد أبوزرد 
من الجمهوريه العربيه السوريه
فني اجهزة طبيه عامه 
اختصاص اجهزه كليه صناعيه 
متخرج من 10 سنوات 
دخلت هذا المنتدى لأنمي مهاراتي
ومن هذا المنطلق أشكر كل القائمين على على هذا 
الصرح العلمي الهائل
من مشرفين ومراقبين وأعضاء
لكم جزيل الشكر والإمتنان
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## اسماعيل العليوي (21 مايو 2010)

انا اسم ي اسماعيل سوري خريج المعهدالتقني لهندسة الميكانيك والكهرباء جامعة حلب اود شكر الجميع القائمين على الموقع انا استفدت جدا اود شكر الجميع


----------



## sama1 (23 مايو 2010)

mohabd28eg قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......... تحية طيبة وبعد ......
> حرصا على التواصل الجيد فيما بيننا وإنطلاقا من
> قوله تعالى " وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم " ...
> دعوني أوجه لحضاراتكم هذه الدعوة:
> ...


مهندس استشارى /على احمد السقا
استشارى الاجهزة الطبية -والكهرباء
جمهورية مصر العربية


----------



## ابو ياسرgg (24 مايو 2010)

*تعارف*

السلام عليكم
طبعا الموضوع كلش حلو وممتاز ياريت يكون تواصل بين الجميع وانا اول المتحمسين لهذا التعارف
اخوكم م.عامر من العراق


----------



## ابو ياسرgg (24 مايو 2010)

م محمود العبو ممكن يكون بينا تواصل؟؟اتمنى ان يكون بينا نقاش حول الاجهزة


----------



## my eyes (27 مايو 2010)

أسيل من الاردن 
ما كتبت مهندسة لاني لسه سنة اولى هندسة طبية 
وحبيت الموقع كتير


----------



## حسين جمال أبو سيف (31 مايو 2010)

حسين جمال ابوسيف 
فنى اجهزة طبية اعمل بمستشفى الغردقة العام
اشكر كل القائمين على هذا الصرح العلمى الهائل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوتولين (7 يونيو 2010)

م. محمد شرف 
مهندس اجهزة طبية اختصاص اجهزة مخبرية


----------



## Eng.Ra2ed Ghaly (8 يونيو 2010)

م/ رائد غالي 
مهندس أجهزه طبيه حديث التخرج 
واتمنى اني استفاد من خبراتكم ومعلوماتكم ولكم منى جزيل الشكر وللقائمين على ادراه الموقع 
وبارك الله فيكم وجعلكم فخرا للامه


----------



## abu sharib (9 يونيو 2010)

م . احمد خريج جديد ادعولي القى وضيفة


----------



## hassan jaffal (13 يونيو 2010)

Eng. Hassan Jaffal/MRI equiment -HITACHI​


----------



## bshbsh (13 يونيو 2010)

مهند بشير السودان خريج جديد هندسة طبية من الهند


----------



## ابو ياسرgg (18 يونيو 2010)

م.عامر محمد عران
مهندس اجهزة طبية من العراق
احب اتواصل مع الكل وتبادل الخبرة


----------



## اسد داخل (26 يونيو 2010)

الى المهندسة قانعة ممكن نتبادل الخبرات


----------



## اسد داخل (26 يونيو 2010)

ست اسيل ماهي المواد التي تدرسوها في الاردن علما اني مهندس كهلرباء اعمل في مجال الاجهزة الطبية واريد ان ادرس


----------



## اسد داخل (26 يونيو 2010)

مهندس عامر ممكن نتبادل الخبرات عندي جهاز كولتر مختبر لايسحب السانبل


----------



## Tigris duaghter (30 يونيو 2010)

بنت دجلة 
ربع مهندسة اجهزة طبية
اقصد في اولى هندسة اجهزة طبية بالكلية التقنية الهندسية بالعراق
واشكركم ع القسم هذا لان بتشجعوني استمر بالاختصاص واحبه مشكوريـــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## هنااااااادي (15 يوليو 2010)

للاسف انا ما مهندسة بعدني طالبة في المدرسة ...... !!
ولكن طموحي هو ان اكون احدى المهندسات التي تخدم وطنها الغالي


----------



## shayae (18 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة وبعد انافني اجهزة اللكترونية ورغب الاستفادة منك في هذا المجال ولكم الشكر والتقدير
شايع


----------



## محمد الواثق (18 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخواني اسأل عن قطع الغيار لجهاز كونكا 101a جهاز التحميض لافلام الأشعة .
ماهي الشركة الوكيل في المملكة العربية السعودية ومن لدية الخبرة في صيانة اجهزة التحميض 
​


----------



## pico (21 يوليو 2010)

*معادلة الشهادة المصرية بالخارج board*

اريد معرفة موقع علي النت عشان اعمل الزمالةboard او معادلة الشهادة المصرية في امريكا او كندا او نيوزيلند؟؟؟


----------



## محمد البوب (3 أغسطس 2010)

محمد على
فنى أجهزة طبية
أعمل بالمملكة العربية السعودية
:59:


----------



## mohammed.madani (9 أغسطس 2010)

م: محمد نادر مدني
سيمي مهندس
طالب جامعة العلوم والتقانة 
السودان


----------



## salem 222 (15 أغسطس 2010)

م/ سالم 
خبرة باجهزة التخدير والتنفس لمدة سنتين( صيانة)
اربع سنوات خبرة بتامين الاجهزة الطبيه 
المملكة العربية السعودية
نتعلم من الجميع
ودمتم


----------



## geniw (16 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رمضان كريم 
مهندس / طارق الشيخ محمد 
خريج هندسة معدات طبيه ...باكستان 2009
السكن /المملكه العربيه السعوديه -جده


----------



## المورد القريب (20 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس / سلطان المصرب
أخصائي اجهزة طبية وزارة الصحة بالمملكة العربية السعودية


----------



## المورد القريب (20 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
طيب كيف يكون النقاش بيننا وكيف تتم عملية تبادل الخبرات


----------



## mohabd28eg (22 أغسطس 2010)

مطلوب مهندسين في شركة اجهزة طبية ذوي خبرة


----------



## mshh (22 أغسطس 2010)

م/ محمود حماده​حديث التخرج كلية الهندسه الالكترونيه

ممكن اعرف اسم الشركه اللي طالبه مهندسين وعنوانها​


----------



## عبد الله بن ماضي (24 أغسطس 2010)

أنا عبد الله بن ماضي 
من جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا
xxxxxxx
يمنع وضع وسائل الإتصال


----------



## منال الحياة (27 أغسطس 2010)

مهندسة طبية
ولكن لسة طالبة وهاي اخر سنة الي
احب ان اتخصص في مجال الاعضاء الصناعية


----------



## Tarek yahia (29 أغسطس 2010)

eng.Tarek yahia
fresh graduated faculty of engineering-cairo university "2010"​


----------



## eng_nmnm (16 سبتمبر 2010)

اناعاوز اتعلم صيانه جهاوز الغسيل الكلوى فرينيس 4008 b
,4008 s ارجو من مشرفى ومهندى المنتدى الامداد بما لديهم من خبره ولكم كل وافضل اشكر والتقدير


----------



## eng_nmnm (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الرجاء من الاعضاء بمدادى بكل شىء عن جهاز غسيل الكلى فريسنيس 4008 s ,b


----------



## eng.awm (19 سبتمبر 2010)

م.عبد الله وليد منصور 
خريج هندسه اجهزة طبيه لعام 2009-2010


----------



## م / عيسى الشامي (19 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم بخير 
اريد يا اخوان وخواتي المهندسين والمهندسات تلخيص عن الاجهزه الطبيه اذا ممكن


----------



## م / عيسى الشامي (19 سبتمبر 2010)

تلخيص باسماء الاجهزه


----------



## حسين سعيد البلوي (21 سبتمبر 2010)

Eng. Hosam al deen adnan 
biomedical engineer


----------



## ربا فلسطين (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اسمي ربا 
هندسة طبية سنة ثانية 
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## maedo (22 سبتمبر 2010)

احمد يوسف 
خريج جديد التخصوص انشاء الله اجهزه اشعه


----------



## mshh (23 سبتمبر 2010)

انا خريج جديد ارجو ان نتواصل مع الخريجين الجدد

ما رايكم في انشاء غرفه للخريجين يتم فيها مثلا عرض فرص العمل 

نحكي فيها عن ما يقابلنا في سوق العمل وهكذا


----------



## ليدي لين (23 سبتمبر 2010)

م- نوران 
مهندسة اجهزة طبية اعمل في مستشفى


----------



## منذر حسن (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين، الى د.م. وليد الطراونة المحترم تحية طيبة وبعد، لي الشرف الكبير أن أكون على معرفة بك ومن خلال عملي في وزارة الصحة الأردنية، أرغب في التواصل معك من خلال هذا المنتدى أو نقابة المهندسين، وأقبل فائق الإحترام المهندس منذر مصطفى حسن


----------



## forever together (25 سبتمبر 2010)

م.عمر علوان
طالب خريج في الأجهزة الطبية
أتمنى أن أكون متخصص في الأجهزة الموجودة في قسم الأطفال
وأتمنى من كل فرد في المنتدى أن يدعو لي بالتوفيق
ودمتم بخير وعافية


----------



## star1989 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

م.أمل حازم
لا أزال طالبة في الجامعة الهاشمية في الاردن,أتمنى ان أتخصص في الأجهزة الطبية المرتبطة بالدماغ مستفبلا
وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## star1989 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

م.امل حازم
لسه طالبة,لكن أتمنى أن أتخصص في الأجهزة الطبية المرتبطة في الدماغ مستقبلا
وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## star1989 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

قانعة قال:


> م.قانعة
> مهندسة اجهزة طبية خبرة سنتين بس عندي طمع اكون مهندسة شاطرة:12:


 


يارب تصيري مهندسة عبقرية وانا كمان وكل من يتمنى ذلك


----------



## mohabd28eg (28 سبتمبر 2010)

mshh قال:


> انا خريج جديد ارجو ان نتواصل مع الخريجين الجدد
> 
> ما رايكم في انشاء غرفه للخريجين يتم فيها مثلا عرض فرص العمل
> 
> نحكي فيها عن ما يقابلنا في سوق العمل وهكذا


 
معك في رايك ولكن قوانين المندي تمنع ذلك

بس ممكن نقدم حلول لذلك ان اردت نتحاور في ذلك 
فلدي اقتراحات كثيرة
شكرا


----------



## shimaa hassan (3 أكتوبر 2010)

م/ شيماء حسن 
مهندسه اجهزه طبيه حديثه التخرج اتمنى انت استفيد من خبراتكم وتساعدونى فى البحث عن وظيفه لان كل الشركات طالبه خبره !


----------



## shimaa hassan (3 أكتوبر 2010)

يا ريت فعلا يكون فيه طريقه للتحاور


----------



## أردنيه نشميه (3 أكتوبر 2010)

آلاء من الاردن
أدرس هندسة نظم طبيه حيويه
سنه تانيه 

اشكركم على هذا المنتدي الطيب المبارك


----------



## حسام سوني (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أنا مهندس حسام أختصاصي في أجهزة الCt&Mri&أجهزة السونار أجهزة الاشعة الرقمية


----------



## عوديوي (17 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخوه المهندسين اني مستعد للتعاون معكم فيما يخص صيانة اجهزة الاشعه خدمة للصالح العام والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## cheikh brahim (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس أجهزة طبيه 
الدولة : موريتانيا ...
شكرا لإدارة الموقع على فتح المجال للتعارف


----------



## roro on (1 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا المهندسة رحاب 
علي وشك التخريج من تقني اجهزة طبية
السودان. واتمني ان يتواصل هذا التعارف بين اسرة المهندسين اختصاصي الاجهزة الطبية


----------



## roro on (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*تعارف*

انا المهندسة رحاب من السودان
خريجة اجهزة طبية
اتمني ان يتواصل هذا التعارف بين كل اسرة المهندسين
تخصص اجهزة طبية


----------



## الأستاذ جلال (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الدكتور جلال مهندس انشائي
بقولوا عني متميز كتييييييييير:7:


----------



## youneesz (12 نوفمبر 2010)

من السودان محتاج لي كورس كي ازيد ماراتي وخبراتي


----------



## hishaaaam (12 نوفمبر 2010)

م/هشام المليجى
أعمل بالمملكة العربية السعودية
كل خبرتي في مجال أجهزة الاشعة


----------



## hishaaaam (12 نوفمبر 2010)

م/هشام المليجي
أعمل بالمملكة العربية السعودية
كل خبرتي في أجهزة الاشعة
وأرجو التعرف علي المجموعة
وتبادل الخبرات


----------



## ليث فخري (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*تعارف*

السلام عليكم \ اخوكم تقني اجهزة طبية ليث العاني اعمل وزارة الصحة العراقية (صحة الانبار)


----------



## bako (13 نوفمبر 2010)

عبدالباقي . من الجزائر , مهندس في الاجهزة الطبية , لي خبرة على كثير من الاجهزة الطبية.


----------



## bako (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*عبدالباقي . من الجزائر , مهندس في الاجهزة الطبية , لي خبرة على كثير من الاجهزة الطبية.*


----------



## mohammed.madani (17 نوفمبر 2010)

sub eng/ mohammed madani
university of science & technology / sudan
department of biomedical engineering
semi final





thank u


----------



## محمد القباوي2010 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

انا المهندس 
محمد القباوي 
خريج جديد ارجو ان اكتسب من خبراتكم واستفيد منكم *ولكم منى جزيل الشكر على هذه الفكرة وجزى الله خيرا القائمين على الموقع*


----------



## samadov (22 نوفمبر 2010)

عبد الصمد خثيــــــــــري Abdessamad KHATHYRI
*مهندس اجهزة طبية *Ingénieur d'état biomédical
*CMMS* and Maintenance management


----------



## الأستاذ جلال (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بقترح انو يكون في تواصل بيناتنا 
كل مهندس عندو فكرة او مشكلة 
يطرحها
ويتم النقاش عليها ان شاء الله


----------



## abdosada (25 نوفمبر 2010)

م/عبدالله جوده
حديث التخرج قسم اجهزه طبيه ومنظومات جامعة القاهرة 2010
اود اشكر جميع المشتركين على هذا الجهد الرائع واتمنى التوفيق لنا جميعا وارتقاء الامه العربيه


----------



## نداء الروح (8 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

حنين عبدالله , خريجة الفصل القادم ان شاء الله / قسم هندسة معدات طبية

الجامعة الهاشمية 

مرفقين جميعا ، سعيدة بانضمامي لاسرتكم


----------



## sahab al haj (11 ديسمبر 2010)

سحاب الحاج 
من لبنان
طالبة في الجامعة اللبنانية
اتمنى ان استفيد من خبراتكم لاكون على اطلاع شامل قدر الامكان عندما ادخل في مجال العمل باذن الله


----------



## elmagic1 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته علي جميع الاخوه والاخوات انا في 2 هندسه طبيه وعايز اعرف الكورسات المطلوبه مني واستفيد من خبراتكم ياريت نتواصل علي الايميل 


xxxxxxxxx

يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (17 ديسمبر 2010)

م محمد النمر
من اليمن 
طالب في المستوى الرابع 
جامعه العلوم والتكنولوجيا
اليمن


----------



## Mr.Mahmoud001 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

محمود
مهندس معدات طبية حامل للماجستير
محاضر - تخصص الأعضاء الصناعية والبديلة - داخلية وخارجية


----------



## طارق فقها (25 ديسمبر 2010)

* أخوكم م.طارق نزيه فقها
من فلسطين
خريج 2010
جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا 
الجمهورية اليمنية
*


----------



## miladd (14 يناير 2011)

انا ميلاد
اعتبر نفسى فنى اجهزة 
لانى خريج 2010
معهد فنى صحى بالاسكندرية -قسم صيانة الاجهزة الطبية
ومستنى تكليفى​
:81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81:​


----------



## خيال جامح (17 يناير 2011)

السلا عليكم 
بعد التحية 

انا وائل من اليمن ......... وباقي لي سنة واكمل هندسة معدات طبية في الهند .......

يشرفني ان اكون فرد من هذه العائلة الاكثر من رائعة 

تحياتي


----------



## الــ مهندــــس (18 يناير 2011)

رمزي راشد الفيصلي 
خريج هندسة اجهزة طبية صنعاء


----------



## عبقور فلسطين (5 فبراير 2011)

_اتمنى المساعدة للدراسة في جامعة محترمة واكون لكم شاكرا (هندسة معمارية)_


----------



## eng.meaad (12 فبراير 2011)

سلام 
م / ميعاد
مهندسة أجهزة طبية
مسؤولة أجهزة المراكز الصحية
أود أن استفيد من أصحاب الخبرات وأفيد حديثي الخبرات
شكرآ ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالواحد الخطابي (12 فبراير 2011)

مهندس اجهزة طبية وخبرة سبع سنوات في الصيانة وادارة الصيانة للاجهزة والمعدات الطبية


----------



## محمد عبد الرحيم صي (15 فبراير 2011)

م. محمد صيدم

حديث التخرج اعمل في مؤسسة

مهندس مبيعات


----------



## ala ali (15 فبراير 2011)

م.آلاء علي
مهندس اجهزة طبية خريجة2008اعمل بمستشفي


----------



## logyn (16 فبراير 2011)

م:لوجين طالبه في سنه رابعه اتصالات ومشروع تخرجي في الهندسه الطبيه اتمني الاستفاده


----------



## mero2011 (20 فبراير 2011)

انا مهندسة مروة صلاح
مهندسة اجهزة طبيه 2009
بس للاسف مش لاقية شغل نفسى اشتغل فى اى مستشفى علشان اكتسب خبرات
ياريت اللى يعرف اى مستشفى طالبة يقولى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## issamd2010 (23 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ............
أنا عصام , تقني سامي في الاجهزة الطبية ولست مهندسا 
ولكني اطمع بأن تكون عندي خبرة مهندس على الأقل .............
وهذا بعد تخرجي فأرجوا من المهندسين مساعدتي في ذاكرة تخرجي إن كان هناك سؤال في ذاكرة تخرجي
وشكرا.............


----------



## waleedthehero (13 مارس 2011)

مهندس /وليد على 
مبيعات و صيانة اجهزة مونيتور و سونار


----------



## موافق رقم 21 (16 مارس 2011)

اني دكتور اشعه باطنيه 
د عيسى
اتمنى ان تستفيدوا من خبرتي


----------



## مهندسة:دعاء (17 مارس 2011)

بسم الله


----------



## mgcv (20 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
مهندس / محمود
تخصص أجهزة معامل مياه وصرف صحى


----------



## محمد يحيى الرفاعي (21 مارس 2011)

محمد الرفاعي - مهندس أجهزة طبية - هندسة طبية حيوية - الجامعة الهاشمية - الزرقاء - الأردن
أعمل في الرياض في شركة أجهزة طبية


----------



## همام جهاد اسماعيل (2 أبريل 2011)

همام اسماعيل هندسة طبية في غزة طالب


----------



## B.M.ENG_MOHAMED (3 أبريل 2011)

م.ط. محمد عوض سلامة 
طالب بكلية الهندسة الالكترونية والكهربائية
قسم هندسة المعدات والاجهزة الطبية والطبية الحيوية
جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا بالخرطوم-السودان 
اشكر من ساهم في بناء هذا الهرم الاكبر الذي يجمع كل المهندسين العرب من كافة الاجناس والجنسيات واتمنى ان اكون خفيف الظل عليكم وكثير العلم منكم هذا وتية طيب مني لكم اعزائي


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (6 أبريل 2011)

اخوك في الله :هاني 
طالب هندسة اجهزة طبية-غزة المحاصرة


----------



## miladd (9 أبريل 2011)

ميلاد 

مصر 
خريج 2010 معهد فنى صحى بالاسكندرية

صيانة اجهزة طبية 
انتظر التعين
ارجو الاستفادة والافادة​
:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## ramibio (12 أبريل 2011)

م. رامي دوعر 
اجهزة كلى nipro واجهزة مختبرات thermo fisher
وحاليا بتعلم على فرزينيس


----------



## القلاعي (14 أبريل 2011)

م/محمد خضر خريج هندسة اجهزة طبية هدا العام وابحث عن عمل داخل السعودية واحب ان استفيد من خبرات المهندسين


----------



## القلاعي (16 أبريل 2011)

mshh قال:


> انا خريج جديد ارجو ان نتواصل مع الخريجين الجدد
> 
> ما رايكم في انشاء غرفه للخريجين يتم فيها مثلا عرض فرص العمل
> 
> نحكي فيها عن ما يقابلنا في سوق العمل وهكذا


 السلام عليكم انا المهندس محمد ارجوا من ادارة المنتدى ان توافق على طلبنا بمناقشة اوضاع الخرجين الجدد وفرص العمل


----------



## samir wahb (28 أبريل 2011)

سمير نبيل احمد مهندس اجهزة 
اشتغلت على معظم الاجهزة بحكم انى كنت اعمل كبير مهندسين للمستشفى بقطاع الصيانة


----------



## samir wahb (28 أبريل 2011)

اتمنى ذلك


----------



## zeena instrument (1 مايو 2011)

زينة طالبة هندسة اجهزة طبية جامعة الموصل


----------



## zeena instrument (1 مايو 2011)

اتمنى ان استفيد من خبراتكم لان مازلت سنفورة اجهزة طبية


----------



## forever together (4 مايو 2011)

عمر علوان 
طالب هندسة طبية 
مستوى رابع في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا في صنعاء


----------



## على الطحان (5 مايو 2011)

على الطحان
فنى احهزة طبية جميع اجهزة طب الاسنان
كلية طب الاسنان جامعة المنصورة
خبرة 10 سنوات


----------



## المهندسه شوشو (5 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم....
المهندسه شهد 
صيانة اجهزه طبيه عامه
مازلت طالبه اتمنى ان استفيد من خبراتكم ومعلوماتكم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## tuxido (5 مايو 2011)

م/ محمد سيد احمد 
مهندس اجهزه طبيه الكترونيه 
خبره 6 سنوات اصلاح المونيتور والصدمات والداياثيرم ورسم القلب و السونار


----------



## tuxido (5 مايو 2011)

من يرغب التواصل علي الميل [email protected]


----------



## khalied.hamed (5 مايو 2011)

الأخوة الزملاء السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
يسعدنى ان اجيب على استفساراتكم بخصوص الكترونيات كافة الاجهزة الطبية ، كما يشرفنى الاستفادة من النقاش العلمى الفعال معكم ، وفقنا الله واياكم وشكراً


----------



## homi (8 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم
الهام
طالبه *
* جامعة العلوم والتقانة
*


----------



## مهندس نورس اسكو (10 مايو 2011)

مهندس نورس 
اعمل على اجهزة الهيماتولوجي وال pcr والقادم اكثر انشالله


----------



## butta_bme (13 مايو 2011)

م:سهى
متخرجه من سنه واحب اجهزة التصوير الطبي لاكن لم اتخصص حتي الان


----------



## مهند العا (28 مايو 2011)

م.ت.مهند هاشم
اجهزة طبية عامة


----------



## BME_Sadam (29 مايو 2011)

م. صدام السعودي

الهندسة الطبية و الحيوية 

المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية

خريج (تقريبا) بأتمنى أن يكون قسم الهندسة الطبية الأكثر فعلية في المنتدى ونستفيد من خبراتكم و نتبادلها

إن شاء الله .................................................

والله ولي التوفيق ............................


----------



## ibraheem333 (4 يونيو 2011)

جيد


----------



## احمد الشاذلى1 (6 يونيو 2011)

مهندس احمد الشاذلي 
اعمل في مجال الالكترونيات لكني ابحث عن عمل بالاجهزة الطبية


----------



## مستهامة (8 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا هناء محمد طالبه اجهزه طبيه اخر سنه جامعه الجزيره دخلت هذا المنتدي من اجل المعرفه والاطلاع ع الاجزه الطبيه المتنوعه وحقيقي وجدت مااطلبه وجزي الله عنا القائمين عليه خير الجزاء


----------



## MOHAMMED ABU ALATA (8 يونيو 2011)

Mohammed Abu Al Ata

Head of biomedical Department -Medawi Hospital -UAE


----------



## ENG AHMED ADLY (9 يونيو 2011)

الساام عليكم 
الإسم / إسلام بن أحمد عدلي محمد 
طالب بكلية الهندسه فرقه أولى عام 
وأحب هذا القسم جدا


----------



## إستاكوزا (12 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا أعمل في شركة أجيال الطبية المحدودة بالسودان
ونرغب في التعامل والتعاون مع شركات تعمل في مجال إنتاج أو تسويق المنتجات الطبية المستهلكة والاجهزة الطبية المختلفة
وأدام الله التواصل بيننا من اجل مجتمع عربي هندسي طبي متميز
م.ط/ بكري حسن أبوحراز


----------



## nahedgamal (12 يونيو 2011)

مهندسة ناهد جمال 
هندسة حيوية طبية ومنظومات 
جامعة القاهرة دفعة 2008
clinical biomedical eng in central hospital


----------



## eng_walidh (13 يونيو 2011)

م/ وليد حمودة 
اجهزة موجات صوتيه - مونيتور - مضخات( حقن ومحاليل) - رسم قلب.


----------



## اسماعيل1984 (14 يونيو 2011)

اسماعيل تقني سامي / صيانة الاجهزة الطبية 
مستشفى عاشور زيان (الجنوب الجزائري) حديث العهد ابحث عن الخبرة بالعمل
كما اشكر مبادرتكم الحسنة


----------



## azeezcom1 (22 يونيو 2011)

عبد العزيز
فني أجهزة طبية
جامعة حلب - سوريا


----------



## مقشش (6 يوليو 2011)

مهندس اجهزه طبيه متخصص في المناظير صلبه ومرنه صيانه ومبيعات خبره اربع سنوات


----------



## Hanin alfwares (11 يوليو 2011)

حنين الفوارس
طالبه /سنه ثالثه/هندسه طبيه
جامعة اليرموك/الاردن
اتمنى الاستفاده من هذا المنتدى الرائع والإفاده ان شا الله


----------



## Abuowda (22 يوليو 2011)

*دكتور مهندس أجهزة طبية - أنظمة العلاج عن بُعد*

د. أحمد محمد أبوعودة ، أستاذ مساعد هندسة أجهزة طبية ، جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا - صنعاء- اليمن
أنظمة العلاج عن بُعد ( أنظمة الطب الاتصالي ) 

 أشكر العضو mohabd28eg على المبادرة الطيبة والدعوة للتعارف للعاملين والمهتمين بهذا المجال


----------



## muha73 (26 يوليو 2011)

مطلوب مهندس طبي له خبرة بالاجهزة المختبرية للتعاون او للتعيين للعمل في شركة طبية في بغداد او باقي المحافظات 
للتواصل [email protected]


----------



## احمد فيلبس (7 أغسطس 2011)

م. احمد
اعمل كمهندس صيانة في شركة فيلبس خبرة اكثر من سنتين في مجال الرنين والكاما كاميرا


----------



## ليث الانتر (9 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوكم تقني اجهزة طبية ليث الانتر اعمل في وزارة الصحة العراقية دائرة صحة الانبار


----------



## muha73 (9 أغسطس 2011)

ليث الانتر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوكم تقني اجهزة طبية ليث الانتر اعمل في وزارة الصحة العراقية دائرة صحة الانبار



please send me email


----------



## moham777 (16 أغسطس 2011)

المهندس / محمد العبــيدي
متخصص صيانــة اجهزة التخدير والتنفــس الاصطناعي نوع اســتيفــن الالمانية 
واجهــــزة التعقيــم العملاقــة نوع شــيــزا الايطالية
متخرج من جــامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الاردنية
شـــــــركة الســلأمــة اليمنـــية :19:


----------



## بسنت سلام (17 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

انا مهندسة هندسة طبيه خريجة 2011 عاوزة اشتغل في مجال تصميم المستشفيات والجودة عاوزة اعرف مطلوب منى اعرف ايه بالطبظ وكورسات ايه والشركات الي شغاله فالموضوع دا فمصر


----------



## بسنت سلام (18 أغسطس 2011)

لا احد يرد هنا كيف استفيد من الموقع


----------



## safa hamed (22 أغسطس 2011)

صفاء حمد 
اتخرجت من هندسه طبيه جامعة السودان ولسه ما متخصصه
بس شايفه معظمكم متخخص في الاجهزة ... مجال الاطراف الصناعيه حلو و واسع


----------



## BME_Sadam (22 أغسطس 2011)

* صدام السعودي 
الاردن 
* الهندسة الطبية الحيوية / جامعة اليرموك *


----------



## BME_Sadam (22 أغسطس 2011)

صدقت , والله !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
يا اخت سوف نستفيد مع بعضنا احسن


----------



## waldnasse (24 أغسطس 2011)

المهدي الادريسي 
طالب في السنة التالثة تقني عالي صيانة الاجهزة البيوطبية
المغرب ، الدارالبيضاء


----------



## dreadful833 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

يا ناس انا دخلت تخصص هندسة المعدات الطبية في جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا في الاردن 

مااعرف عنها شي انقذووووني


----------



## عادل المخلافي (21 سبتمبر 2011)

عادل المخلافي
طالب في تخصص هندسة المعدات الطبيه في روسيا اتمنى تفيدونا.


----------



## RAFT AHMED (21 سبتمبر 2011)

رافت العقيلي 
من اليمن 
سنه ثالثه ....هندسه اجهزه طبيه 
اشكر القائمين على هذا المنتدى 
اتمنى ان استفيد من خبرات اخواني المهندسين وبتمنى كمان مايبخلو علينا باي معلومه ولو كانت بسيطه...


----------



## wajd habashneh (5 أكتوبر 2011)

م. وجد خباشنة 
تخرجت جديد وحابة ابدع بالهندسة الطبية ,,,, كلي امل انه استفيد من خبراتكم


----------



## wajd habashneh (5 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا dreadful833
انا تخرجت جديد من جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا بشو حابة افيدك ؟


----------



## ابوعرفات (11 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد عرفات سنة التخرج هندسة طبيه وحيوية جامعه مصر للعلوم والتكنولوجيا اتمنى منكم مساعدتي في بعض الافكار لتنفيذ مشروع التخرج


----------



## eng.khatabomar (19 أكتوبر 2011)

من السودان اخوكم
المهندس خطاب عمر
واتمنى الاستفاده من كل من ينتمي الى هذا المنتدى في التخصصات التاليه:
( محطة الغازات طبية-هندسة مستشفيات)
ولكم جزيل الشكر,,,,,


----------



## willi (21 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم انا عوض طالب سوداني بالقاهره اريد مساعده بمناهج السنه الاولى لكليه الهندسه الطبيه عشان بكل اسف ما لحقت التيرم الاول وهنزل ان شاء الله التيرم الثاني 
ارجوالمساعد و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م . جميل (22 أكتوبر 2011)

مهندس سنه اولى 

تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## BME.Anas (23 أكتوبر 2011)

أنا طالب هندسة طبية قي جامعة دمشق و أرغب بالاستفادة من خبرتكم ​


----------



## عمرحماد (1 نوفمبر 2011)

عمر حماد فني أجهزة طبية 
أعمل في مستشفى الجامعة الأردنية منذ تسع سنوات 
مهتم بصيانة جميع الأجهزة الطبية وخصوصا اجهزة ventilators and anesthesia machines


----------



## فارس النسيم (8 نوفمبر 2011)

فارس
سنة 5
ولسه احس مافاهم شي 
بس كله نظري
والعملي بسيط جدا ولا يذكر حتى 
نتمنى من الخبرات ينوروا لنا الطريق ولهم جزيل الشكر


----------



## doomhesoka55 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخوكم احمد جفال 
مشرف مختبر في الضفة الغربية
احببت التسجيل في المنتدى من اجل الاستفاده من خبراتكم في حل ماكل بعض الاجهزة لدي


----------



## johnmanxboss (17 نوفمبر 2011)

هلا شباب اتمني ان يكون الجميع بخير وهذه فكره جيده المهندس الطبي الخيري السودان


----------



## Abdullah-SM (2 ديسمبر 2011)

عبدالله الأحمري
فني أجهزة طبية بجامعة الملك سعود بالرياض 
و ان شاء الله استفيد في هذا الموقع و افيد ولكم خالص المحبة


----------



## baghdad son (3 ديسمبر 2011)

مرحبا 
كيف الحال
انا اخوكم ابراهيم من بغداد 
طالب مرحله اولى في قسم هندسه الطب الحياتي في جامعه بغداد
واتمنى الاستفاده من خبراتكم ........
تحياتي.
​


----------



## عاشق التاريخ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شركه اراب ميديكال من الشركات المتخصصه في استيراد الاجهزه ومستلزماتها الطبيه حيث يتوافر لدينا جميع مستلزمات كل اجهزه المونيتور ورسم القلب والدياثيرمى والتخدير والتنفس الصناعى والمصدر الضوئي وكذلك جميع انواع اللمبات الطبيه الفروع بالقاهره والاسكندريه والمنصوره للتواصل 
القاهره 16 شارع بستان الفاضل القصر العينى الاسكندريه 19 ش عبد الحميد بدوى من ش شامبليون بجوار حلوانى باليرما الازاريطه المنصوره 4 ش رمزى متفرع من ش جيهان امام مستشفي الطواري


----------



## م. قصي الكريدي (3 يناير 2012)

م. قصي الكريدي
صيانة و تجارة أجهزة التنظير وغرف العمليات المؤتمتة


----------



## hazemnnbb (5 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : 

م. حازم النائب من سوريا : 

مهندس أجهزة طبية ( عصبية - تجميلية ) خبرتي مازالت في بداية الطريق 

اشكر المنتدى الرائع الذي استطاع ان يضم معظم الاختصاصيين في هذا المجال 

اتسائل ان كان هناك قسم لمناقشة الأجهزة على طريقة سؤال و جواب لمشاركة الخبرات بطرقة علمية 

جزاكم الله خيرا و أعلى همتكم لرفع راية العلم في وطننا العربي


----------



## Abuowda (17 يناير 2012)

د. أحمد أبوعـودة

دكتوراه هندسة أجهزة و أنظمة طبية
أتمنى الاستفادة والافادة بتبادل الخبرات والمعرفة


----------



## حمزة جرادات (23 يناير 2012)

م.حمزة جرادات - الاردن .
ما زلت ادرس ف الجامعة ( جامعة اليرموك ) سنه ثانية .


----------



## Abuowda (27 يناير 2012)

الاخ*الفاضل*حمزة*جرادات

حياك*الله*واهلا*وسهلا*بك
كيف*بقدر*اساعدك*اخي*حمزة
التخصص*مطلوب*ولاتقلق*بالنسبة*للعمل*
على*عاتقك*أن*تكون*مسوق*ناجح*لنفسك*كا*مهندس*طبي*
والرزق*على*المولى*

*د.*أحمد*أبوعــودة


----------



## عوديوي (27 يناير 2012)

عدي محمد سلمان مهندس حاسبات ودبلوم اجهزه طبيه


----------



## عوديوي (27 يناير 2012)

عدي الكاظمي هندسة الحاسبات ودبلوم في الاجهزه الطبيه ولدي خبره في صيانة اجهزة الاشعه 
مستعد للتعاون مع الجميع في تبادل الخبرات وامكانية الصيانه للاجهزه العاطله


----------



## TEC-BOY (27 يناير 2012)

وليدمن الجزائر.فني اجهزة طبية ...مهووس بالالكترونيات والحاسوبيات من دون خبرة ولاعمل ..اتمنى ان اجد في المنتدي مايشفي شغفي ..وبارك الله في الاخوة الجهابذة


----------



## hzoom-1990 (11 فبراير 2012)

حازم من سوريا (انا حاليا طالب في السنة الثانية تجهيزات طبية ) 
أتمنى 
ان احصل فائدة من فيض ما علمكم الله أساتذتي المكرمين


----------



## محمدكاريم (17 فبراير 2012)

محمد عبدالكريم عثمان
جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا
كلية الهندسة الطبية الحيوية
( لم اتخصص حتي الان .. ولكن افضل ضبط الجودةqc ).
خريج 2011


----------



## nahedgamal (21 فبراير 2012)

ناهد جمال رفاعي 
تخصص :المنظومات والهندسة الحيوية الطبية 
جامعة القاهرة دفعة 2008
مهندسة بمستشفي مركزى


----------



## محمدالجيزاوى (24 فبراير 2012)

محمدالجيزاوى 
اعمل فنى كهرباء 
واحب ان اتطلع الى ماهو جديد فى (قسم الكهرباء)
لان ذالك يزيد من خبرتى العلميه والعمليه واقوم بتطبيقه
ومن خلال ذلك اسعى لان اكون فنى كهرباء ماهر
رسالة شكر وامتنان الى القائمين على هذا الملتقى


----------



## mohamad alkhlout (26 فبراير 2012)

*محمد الكحلوت 
هندسه اجهزه طبيه 
جامعه العلوم والتكنولوجيا اليمنية 
خريج 2011 والله الموفق 
*


----------



## قيصرالعراق (28 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
مهندس محمد 24س. من كوردستان العراق..
اعمل مهندس في مجال الاجهزة الطبية فس وزارة الصحة


----------



## قيصرالعراق (29 فبراير 2012)

صباح الورد للجميع


----------



## Nahla89 (1 مارس 2012)

*طالبة جامعية جزائرية 2 ماستر فرع الكتروتقني 
و اعمل بمستشفى مهندسة صيانة الاجهزة الطبية*​


----------



## mohabd28eg (1 مارس 2012)

لمن يريد الاستفسار عن شركات الاجهزة الطبية 
داخل مصر
او نظام الصيانة الطبية داخل السعودية
او ي معلومات عن الشركات العاملة بالسعودية

انتظر استفساراتكم


----------



## عماد الابيض (8 مارس 2012)

انا لساتي طالب مستوى ثالث اجهزة طبية اتشرف بمعرفتكم بس كان عندي طلب ممكن شاركت فية ممكن تفيدوني ونستفيد الكل يعني اسمي عماد حسن الابيض


----------



## tareq altayeb (7 أبريل 2012)

طارق الطيب
يمني الجنسية -بكالريوس الهندسة الطبية الحيوية =جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا
المستوى الرابع 2011-2012


----------



## loui3333 (29 أبريل 2012)

لؤي شهيد سلام 
من اليمن 
مهندس اجهزة طبية 
خريج 2008 الهند الإكترونيات تخصص صيانة معدات طبية
مختص بتركيب و معايرة و صيانة دورية للاجهزة الطبية


----------



## medical_devices (30 أبريل 2012)

*فنى صيانه اجهزة طبيه لم اقدر ان اكمل هندسه لظروف خاصه*

انا لسه خبرتى بسيطه لكن اقدر اقول انى فى تحسن مستمر وانا بعد معانا جامده جدا
اكتشفت انى انا بحب تخصص رسم القلب من اجهزة رسم قلب ومشتركه فى المنيتور برضو
وممكن تدخل فى اجهزة ازاله الرجفان يعنى الاجهزة اللى بتتعامل مع القلب بصفه عامه ونفسى فعلا اكون شخص عندى ضمير وناجح واكون امين قدام ربنا
لان طول ما الواحد حاطط ربنا قدامه اكيييد هيكون شغله كويس وربنا يكرمكم جدا
واتا اتشرفت بيكم اوووووووووووووووى
mon


----------



## محمد جعفر عبد (10 مايو 2012)

م محمد جعفر 
اختصاص هندسة الاجهزة الطبية


----------



## نعناعة الجلال (30 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
نعناعة الجلال
مهندس طبي 
اتخرجت قبل 3 شهور ونزلتا ماستر علي طول
مااشتغلتا خالص​


----------



## lalooch (2 يونيو 2012)

*الهام خريجه هندسه طبيه السودان اتمني ان اعرف اكثر واكثر في مجال الصيانه ومشكورين علي المنتدي الرائع والمفيد 
ربنا يوفق الجميع ي رب*


----------



## mahmoud yagoub (3 يونيو 2012)

*mahmoud*

_من السودان خريج دبلوم هندسة اجهزة الاشعة والمعدات 
الطبية .والان بعمل ف بكلاريوس الهندسة الطبية 
جامعة السودان.
















_


----------



## medical_devices (3 يونيو 2012)

*فنى صيانه اجهزة طبيه لم اقدر ان اكمل هندسه لظروف خاصه*

هاى يا جمااااااااااعه ازيكوا ارب تكونوا بخير دايما
انا اسمى مينا
وحابب انى اتشرف بيكم ونستفاد من بعض

انا بتواجهنى مشاكل كبيره فى توفير قطع الغيار
او العناصر الالكترونيه ومش عارف اعمل فيها اااااااااايه
هل حد عنده ارقام شركات محترمه للعناصر الالكترونيه
والشركات
الخاصه
بقطع غيلر الاجهزة الطبيه
وشكرا لليكم جدا


----------



## ام موني (6 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم انا مهندسة التحاليل الطبية( ليبيا ) (سمية)


----------



## eng_oday (22 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
عدي عمار
مهندس اجهزة طبية
العراق
خريج الكلية التقنية الهندسية/ موصل
2011-2012
جاري البحث عن عمل


----------



## Randa salah (22 يونيو 2012)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم _ Randa Salah كلية هندسة الالكترونيات قسم الاجهزة الطبية السنة الثالثة ومن السودان


----------



## elsayed alemam (25 يونيو 2012)

السيد الامام 
طالب بجامعه المنوفيه وأتمنى العمل فى أجهزة التنفس الصناعى 
وأشتركت فى المنتدى لكى أحسن من مستواى العلمى


----------



## حبيب صدام (7 يوليو 2012)

مهندس محمد عبية مهندس اجهزة طبية بالاخص مختبرات صاحب مركز صيانة في بنغازي ليبيا [email protected]


----------



## حبيب صدام (7 يوليو 2012)

ارجو التواصل لتبادل الاستفادة


----------



## bme_Abdullah (25 يوليو 2012)

*عبد اللة البلطة
اليمن
مهندس معدات طبية خريج من الهند*


----------



## abo skandr (26 يوليو 2012)

محمد ابوسكندر فنى صيانة اجهزة متعين مفيش اسبوع بس انا مش عارف حاجة ياريت تسعدونى الدراسة غير الشغل خالص


----------



## malaaaaaaaaaak (3 أغسطس 2012)

*أسماء حامد رمضان 
طالبة قسم هندسة طبية سنة اولى تخصص انضميت لهذا المنتدى حتى أستفيد من مهارات الموجودين وارجو من الله ان ينفعنا بما تقدمونه وكنى لدى طلب واحد ان تعرضو بعض الكتب الخاصة بالاجهزة الطبية باللغة العربية حتى يتسنى لنا الفهم وبلوغ المرام ف هذا المجال ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام*


----------



## sawsan-kerkuk (4 أغسطس 2012)

سوسن , مهندسة كهرباء واعمل في مجال الاجهزة الطبية في المستشفى


----------



## aldermani (23 أغسطس 2012)

عباس الديرماني
فني الكترونيك
واجهزه طبيه خبره سنتين 
اطمح بالتطوير عن طريق منتداكم


----------



## لولي 1 (27 أغسطس 2012)

*طالبة بكالوريا مشروع مهندسة طبية انشاالله *


----------



## Safy Albarwary (28 أغسطس 2012)

مهندسة اجهزة طبيه
لازلت طالبه جامعيه مرحله 3
وعندي طموح في تنميه معلوماتي لاستفيد منها مستقبلا في الدراسات العليا انشالله
شاكرين جهودكم الفاضلة
ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان ..
كما نرجو طرح موضوع لمناقشة التخصصات الدقيقه لمهندس الاجهزة الطبية الممكنه وجوانبها العملية في التطبيق لتكوين فكرة اوضح عن هذا الموضوع..


----------



## جعفراحمد (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*م.خليل ابراهيم 
العراق ذي قار 
مسؤول الاجهزة الطبية 
*


----------



## Eng Mazin (9 سبتمبر 2012)

مازن فاضل

طالب قسم هندسة طبية 

المستوى الرابع في معهد العواصم - جده

من السعودية


----------



## elmhamdi (26 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
يوسف محمدي  من تونس متخرج جديد تقني سامي في صيانة الأجهزة الطبية إختصاص تصوير طبي


----------



## Ambigiuous (28 سبتمبر 2012)

م / مجد فدعق تكنولوجيا هندسة المعدات الطبية اليمن 
لسى خريج السنة هذي ان شاء الله افيد واستفيد من بحر خبرتكم وجزى الله القائمين على هذا المشروع خير الجزاء


----------



## Ambigiuous (29 سبتمبر 2012)

أتشرف بوجودي معكم في هذا المنتدى الرائع والمفيد جدا :34:


----------



## هشام يوسف برو (6 أكتوبر 2012)

هشام برو
سنة اولى هندسة طبية بجامعة دمشق
انشاء الله متفاءل جدا بهذا التخصص


----------



## eng-abdelaziz (8 أكتوبر 2012)

عبدالعزيز عبدالحميد
مهندس اجهزة طبية
اجهزة التعقيم


----------



## alanany medical (13 أكتوبر 2012)

م/احمد العنانى مهندس اجهزة طبية جامعة حلوان ومتخصص فى صيانة معظم الأجهزة الطبية


----------



## سيدعبدالله (23 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## Eng.jehad.m.y (10 نوفمبر 2012)

م.جهاد المطري 
هندسه طبيه 
الجامعه الهاشميه (الاردن )
قريب عالتخرج ان شاء الله 
وأشكر كل القائمين على هذا المنتدى


----------



## SELECT_211 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

م/ عبدالرحمن الغمري 
مهندس اجهزة طبية 
متخصص في اغلب الاجهزة الطبية ( الأسنان - و العناية المركزة - العمليات )
مع تحياتي


----------



## pastoneso (23 يناير 2013)

ارجو من الاعضاء تعريف بمحلات بيع الcomponent لهندسة الطبية فى مصر


----------



## hamed saeed (23 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
حامد سعيد محمد سعيد اليمني 

طالب معدات طبيه 
جامعه الجزيره - السودان
سنه خامسه 

سن*


----------



## حبيب صدام (24 يناير 2013)

ام موني قال:


> السلام عليكم انا مهندسة التحاليل الطبية( ليبيا ) (سمية)


السلام عليكم
مهندس محمد بنغازي تخصص مختبرات للاستفسار او الدعم الفني 924301532


----------



## علي الدليمي (29 يناير 2013)

المهندس علي خالد .مهندس شركة راديوميتر RADIOMETER لأجهزة تحاليل غازات الدم Blood Gas Analyzers ومهندس شركة GN Otometrex لأجهزة السمع والتخاطب


----------



## eng_aymansalem (29 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
مهندي ايمن عبدالله مصري اعمل في المملكة العربية السعودية خبرة 8 سنوات ولكني اتمنى ان اتخصص في مجال الاشعة و خاصة الاشعة المقطعية او الرنين المغناطيسي


----------



## hassan0094 (8 فبراير 2013)

*الــــــــــــســـلام عـــليــــكـم
حســـــن الشـــــملان - طالب هندسة طبية جامعة دمـشق
أرغب بالمشاركة والاستفادة من هذا الملتقى الرائع
واشـكر القــائــمين عــلـــــــــيـــه* :34:


----------



## روان عامر (3 مارس 2013)

لو سمحتو بدي مساعدتكم في مشروع التخرج (gait analysis -electrogoniometer )


----------



## وليد نماء (6 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم
انا خريج 
فني اجهزة طبية
م:وليد
واتمنا ان استفيد من خبراتكم


----------



## حازم 17 (11 مارس 2013)

انا اخوكم حازم من الشرقية

تخصص فنى صيانة الاجهزة الطبية (على الورق)
ونفسى الاقى ابن الحلال اللى يعلمنى العملى


----------



## ابو ياسرgg (11 مارس 2013)

م.عامر محمد من العراق هندسة اجهزة طبية


----------



## Eng / Mostafa (11 مارس 2013)

م / مصطفي محمود 
مهندس اجهزة طبية 
كونت مهندس اكلينيكي في كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة 
بس انا بحب اعمل في اجهزة الاشعة


----------



## مط عدنان (14 مارس 2013)

م.عدنان الجندي مهندس أجهزة طبية من سوريا خريج عام 2003 لدي خبرة في أجهزة الكلية نوع غامبرو وأجهزة التعقيم وأجهزة التخدير والتنفس كونني فني تخدير أيضاً أبحث عن عمل في أي بلد عربي كون الأوضاع في سوريا سيئة جداً (2013) أرجو ممن يقدر على مساعدتي الاتصال برقم الموبايل 963966784051 أو ارسال ايميل a.aljundi74 على الجيميل (إنما المؤمنون إخوة)


----------



## وسام. الخير (20 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ياباش مهندس اريد معلومات كافيه عن جهاز التنفس الصناعي


----------



## mohabd28eg (15 مايو 2013)

قد تجد في هذة الملفات ما يكفي لفهم التنقس الصناعي


----------



## eng-abdelaziz (15 مايو 2013)

عايزين معلومات عن اجهزة التعقيم


----------



## samadov (27 مايو 2013)

عبد الصمد خثيري
مهندس ألات طبية 
رئيس قسم الصيانة بمستشفى الإختصاصات بالرباط - المملكة المغربية -


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 مايو 2013)

تحية طيبة .
نتشرف بجميع الاخوة المشاركين في هذا الموضوع .
من اجل تبادل الخبرات والتعرف بهم .

البغدادي


----------



## addakheire (3 أغسطس 2013)

انا مهندس صيانه عامه سنتين خبره


----------

